# Vaping impacts the colon



## Hooked (15/1/21)

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/...rce=nl&utm_medium=news&utm_campaign=nid-9540"
12 Jan. 2021






"Researchers at University of California San Diego need to speak to experienced vapers about subohming because taking their guidance from other ignorant self-appointed experts isn’t working out for them. Having poisoned more mice, the team have decided that vaping impacts the colon. Is this how they think vape devices are used?

The researchers used 6-yr-old Kanger Subtanks with 6mg/ml juice, a “low concentration of nicotine” for subohm vaping because their research informed them that vapers typically subohm with 6-9mg 70PG/30VG liquids!

Vaping regime for the mice is not detailed beyond there being two sample groups; one group of mice were exposed aerosols for 1 hour per day for 1 week “resembling acute exposure” and the other for 3 months “resembling chronic exposure”. They did not state what wattages were used, puff duration or puff frequency during over the exposure period. Given the team’s ignorance on how vapers subohm it is highly unlikely that it replicated vaping in adults.

Samples of colon were taken once the mice had been killed.

“Because the chemicals used to make the e-liquids and e-cig aerosols used in these studies (propylene glycol and glycerol) are found in >99% of all e-cigarettes,” they write, “these data broadly apply to e-cigarettes and vaping devices.”

You couldn’t make it up – but they did."

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Raindance (15/1/21)

In similar research by yours truly, it was found that 99.9% of cockroaches exposed to e-liquid died within ten to fifteen minutes of sustained submersion. 
This is conclusive and irrevocable proof that vaping is more dangerous than exposure to a nuclear explosion which we all know would not cause the roaches any harm.

The surviving 0.1% of roaches were dissected immediately after submersion and it was found that the only thing more deadly to all life on our planet than vaping is scientific research. None of the test subjects survived.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8 | Funny 11


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (15/1/21)

All this crap these people are coming up with is making me want to go have an angry expulsion of a scientific sample out of my colon...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (15/1/21)

Big tobacco funded research will always be like this, unfortunately this will never change. Truth is no absolute anymore, it is a perception.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/1/21)

This study must be true! As a vaper, being faced with countless FB/YT/Google Vaping "Experts" telling me how bad vaping is for me, it gives me a pain in the lower region of the Colon...the "Gat"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Munro31 (15/1/21)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> This study must be true! As a vaper, being faced with countless FB/YT/Google Vaping "Experts" telling me how bad vaping is for me, it gives me a pain in the lower region of the Colon...the "Gat"



Its called Anus einaria syndrome, all vapers have it boet

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Adephi (15/1/21)

Vaping seems to be really bad for mice.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## StompieZA (15/1/21)

Is this why i fart so much?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (15/1/21)

Adephi said:


> Vaping seems to be really bad for mice.



I agree. All this proves is that mice shouldn't vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/1/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## DoubleD (15/1/21)

Raindance said:


> In similar research by yours truly, it was found that 99.9% of cockroaches exposed to e-liquid died within ten to fifteen minutes of sustained submersion.
> This is conclusive and irrevocable proof that vaping is more dangerous than exposure to a nuclear explosion which we all know would not cause the roaches any harm.
> 
> The surviving 0.1% of roaches were dissected immediately after submersion and it was found that the only thing more deadly to all life on our planet than vaping is scientific research. None of the test subjects survived.
> ...




Best

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (15/1/21)

Their research impacts my colon. When I read it, I get this uncontrollable urge to sh!t on their heads!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis (15/1/21)

Easy solution just get rid of those "This product contains nicotine" when it doesn't warnings and replace with "Not suitable for Mice"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis (15/1/21)

Munro31 said:


> Big tobacco funded research will always be like this, unfortunately this will never change. Truth is no absolute anymore, it is a perception.


Yep, the so called scientists are told what the findings should be while that stuffed brown envelope is handed over!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Neal (16/1/21)

I think they are getting confused over the term "blowing a ring"...

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## CMMACKEM (16/1/21)

I do not care about the long term effects, it is definitely not good for you but at the end of the day if I was not vaping I would be smoking which certainly would end my life earlier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/1/21)

I think that article has some truth ... I've gotten an itch in my arse to buy vape related stuff ever since I starting vaping

Reactions: Funny 8


----------

